# What age to teach a mini donkey to pull a cart?



## longhorngal (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a mini gelding about 37", just turned 2. I've been working with him on voice commands of walk, trot and stand and also sacking him out alot and teaching him to laterally flex his neck. He's so smart and I feel we have a good start. At what age will he be considered physically mature enough to pull a cart? I've read you shouldn't ride a donkey until 4 but can't find any reference to driving age.

Thanks for any help!

Cara


----------



## minimule (Jan 12, 2006)

We taught Kilroy to drive when he was 3. He wasn't ready to breed yet so we decided to give him something else to do. He picked it up really quick, actually pulling the cart within a month of beginning training. With the horses, most folks start ground driving them at 2 and hook them to cart by 3. Pretty sure it's the same for donks.


----------



## nana (Feb 5, 2006)

minimule said:


> We taught Kilroy to drive when he was 3. He wasn't ready to breed yet so we decided to give him something else to do. He picked it up really quick, actually pulling the cart within a month of beginning training. With the horses, most folks start ground driving them at 2 and hook them to cart by 3. Pretty sure it's the same for donks.


Is it true the age to ride is 4? Or is it more size?


----------



## minimule (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never seen a miniature donkey trained to ride. An lady here sat on Kilroy once and he let her know right away that he was not a riding donkey. Her fanny was sore for quite a while.

I believe with standard donkeys they are at least 3 before they begin the riding training. Can't say for sure though.


----------

